# I'll be watching as it is close to me . Harrisburg Pa .



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

HACC: Harrisburg Area Community College - Midtown Campus ON SITE Equipment Auction
					

ATTENTION: Bidders Must Remain In Their Vehicles Upon Arrival - a Member of Our Team Will Come To You! **Please note that there will be NO previews available and that the scheduled pick up day is Wednesday, April 28, 2021 at 1500 N 3rd St, Harrisburg, PA 17102.** This is an On Site Auction and...




					www.pciauctions.com


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 15, 2021)

Lot of cool stuff. Lots of traffic already. I’ve not gotten lucky with these kinds of online auctions.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

I went back and looked at their previous past auctions , nothing went cheap .


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 15, 2021)

That Excello mill looks like a winner!


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 15, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I went back and looked at their previous past auctions , nothing went cheap .


Nope, that’s the way it is when you don’t have to be there in person. That last hour is a killer.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 15, 2021)

Have some nice stuff. I've had little experience with auctions. Make me uneasy - I'd rather know a price and pay for it. Less emotion in the purchase.

That Enco 110-2033 is the same lathe I have. Nice machine for a hobby guy. I paid $1200 and felt I got a good deal.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 15, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> HACC: Harrisburg Area Community College - Midtown Campus ON SITE Equipment Auction
> 
> 
> ATTENTION: Bidders Must Remain In Their Vehicles Upon Arrival - a Member of Our Team Will Come To You! **Please note that there will be NO previews available and that the scheduled pick up day is Wednesday, April 28, 2021 at 1500 N 3rd St, Harrisburg, PA 17102.** This is an On Site Auction and...
> ...


Most of the auctions require an insured rigger for anything larger than what 2 people can lift-gets expensive.Lots can be relatively inexpensive but what do you do with 200 end mills or drills, many the same or similar size? Good deals can be had on storage cabinets.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

They say nothing about having riggers on site , at least from what I've read . Being only an hour away , some of the shop tops looks nice , and movable by 2 people . Not so sure about the equipment .


----------



## Aukai (Apr 15, 2021)

There were a couple 3 things caught my eye


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

Yep , the mills . I'll be watching them , the one BP looks to be in great shape with all the original flaking . The Proto Trac has my interests but you never know if it's working or not . Either way , It has ball screws .


----------



## Aukai (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## BROCKWOOD (Apr 15, 2021)

I've only participated in 2 online auctions. A friend went to the 1st, received my winnings & shipped them for me. I acted alone with no plan for shipping in the 2nd. Figured I'd take my chances with the offered rigging & shipping services (not advised). But my same friend (who did not participate) offered to get my items, boxed them up & shipped them to me. Shipping is just not easy or cheap regardless of who does it for you. Machine tools & parts are heavy. 3 - 5 gallon buckets of cutters = 500 pounds. 

Good luck & Happy Hunting!


----------



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> HACC: Harrisburg Area Community College - Midtown Campus ON SITE Equipment Auction
> 
> 
> ATTENTION: Bidders Must Remain In Their Vehicles Upon Arrival - a Member of Our Team Will Come To You! **Please note that there will be NO previews available and that the scheduled pick up day is Wednesday, April 28, 2021 at 1500 N 3rd St, Harrisburg, PA 17102.** This is an On Site Auction and...
> ...


You need more stuff Dave.
Where you gonna put it?


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> You need more stuff Dave.
> Where you gonna put it?


He's talking about the surface grinder he want's to get me.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 15, 2021)

And my mill


----------



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2021)

jbobb1 said:


> He's talking about the surface grinder he want's to get me.


Now I understand


----------



## Janderso (Apr 15, 2021)

Aukai said:


> And my mill


Hmm,
Auction fees, shipping to Hawaii.
It would have to be free right?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

I never pass up a good deal when and if the occasion arises .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey ! Happy 62nd Birthday to ME !  Retire or not to retire ?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 15, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Hey ! Happy 62nd Birthday to ME !  Retire or not to retire ?



Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 16, 2021)

You won't, but Happy Birthday anyway


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Happy Birthday! I thought I was going to retire, but that didn't happen.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2021)

Mills are getting up there but other objects have no bids .  The SGs are still cheap at this point .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 27, 2021)

HACC: Harrisburg Area Community College - Midtown Campus ON SITE Equipment Auction
					

ATTENTION: Bidders Must Remain In Their Vehicles Upon Arrival - a Member of Our Team Will Come To You! **Please note that there will be NO previews available and that the scheduled pick up day is Wednesday, April 28, 2021 at 1500 N 3rd St, Harrisburg, PA 17102.** This is an On Site Auction and...




					www.pciauctions.com


----------



## Aukai (Apr 27, 2021)

So, how many of what did you get?


----------



## macardoso (Apr 27, 2021)

Never seen an auction post the sell prices.

Everything seemed to go for roughly market value - no killer deals there


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 27, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Never seen an auction post the sell prices.
> 
> Everything seemed to go for roughly market value - no killer deals there


Well true about the big machine tools but like Dave said there was some killer deals off in the weeds. I would have LOVED to pick up that weird DC drive unit on a 80/20 frame for $61! If you were looking for older electronic test equipment it was going for peanuts. There was stacks of HD metal framed tables for $6ea! For junkyardog like me there was all kinda drooly stuff. Funny how they kept calling the OA carts “furniture moving“ carts. They went for nothing too.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 28, 2021)

No super deals on the equipment , but I could've used a few of the shop-tops . I don't have the space for them yet , but one day soon .


----------

